# Battle of the Masons



## lwdisney (Jul 21, 2009)

Who would win in a battle between Scott Harmon and Rhit Moore?  I think we should resolve this when we go down to Grand Lodge...let the Grand Master be the ref.


(I'm guessing it would be a giant slap fest)


----------



## owls84 (Jul 21, 2009)

We would have to do it smiling , to keep in compliance with our obligations and it would have to be prison house rules.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 21, 2009)

What are they fighting about/competing in?


----------



## JTM (Jul 21, 2009)

owls84 said:


> We would have to do it smiling , to keep in compliance with our obligations and it would have to be prison house rules.



can they get special dispensation for it?


----------



## owls84 (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe this would be a battle of whits. Probably a short battle if you ask me.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

We fight/play like Brothers do, he is JW and I am SW so when I am giving him the order from the WM he is making funny faces to mess me up b/c no one can see his face and everyone can see mine I am left to just deal with it. He has not gotten me bad yet but his shananingans run deep and I will have to strike back to keep him in check!!!   This is all in good fun and we have good hearty laughs about ideas we have kicked around to play back at Scott.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

*This is the scene that would play out in Rhit Vs. Scott. But, I'm not sure who is who. :*

Man in Black: All right. Where is the poison? The battle of wits has begun. It ends when you decide and we both drink, and find out who is right... and who is dead.
Vizzini: But it's so simple. All I have to do is divine from what I know of you: are you the sort of man who would put the poison into his own goblet or his enemy's? Now, a clever man would put the poison into his own goblet, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was given. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool, you would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.
Man in Black: You've made your decision then?
Vizzini: Not remotely. Because iocane comes from Australia, as everyone knows, and Australia is entirely peopled with criminals, and criminals are used to having people not trust them, as you are not trusted by me, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you.
Man in Black: Truly, you have a dizzying intellect.
Vizzini: Wait til I get going! Now, where was I?
Man in Black: Australia.
Vizzini: Yes, Australia. And you must have suspected I would have known the powder's origin, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.
Man in Black: You're just stalling now.
Vizzini: You'd like to think that, wouldn't you? You've beaten my giant, which means you're exceptionally strong, so you could've put the poison in your own goblet, trusting on your strength to save you, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But, you've also bested my Spaniard, which means you must have studied, and in studying you must have learned that man is mortal, so you would have put the poison as far from yourself as possible, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me.
Man in Black: You're trying to trick me into giving away something. It won't work.
Vizzini: IT HAS WORKED! YOU'VE GIVEN EVERYTHING AWAY! I KNOW WHERE THE POISON IS!
Man in Black: Then make your choice.
Vizzini: I will, and I choose - What in the world can that be?
Vizzini: [Vizzini gestures up and away from the table. Roberts looks. Vizzini swaps the goblets]
Man in Black: What? Where? I don't see anything.
Vizzini: Well, I- I could have sworn I saw something. No matter.First, let's drink. Me from my glass, and you from yours.
Man in Black, Vizzini: [they drink ]
Man in Black: You guessed wrong.
Vizzini: You only think I guessed wrong! That's what's so funny! I switched glasses when your back was turned! Ha ha! You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha...
Vizzini: [Vizzini stops suddenly, and falls dead to the right]
Buttercup: And to think, all that time it was your cup that was poisoned.
Man in Black: They were both poisoned. I spent the last few years building up an immunity to iocane powder.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

*Or maybe it would be like this. Again, not sure who is who. *

[video=youtube;TSRnm5BJFFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSRnm5BJFFA[/video]


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 22, 2009)

No contest..rhit you can not beat me. i know all your stength and weakness..clearly i have the advantage.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> i know all your stength and weakness...



Ah, sir, but do you know your own?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

Butterflies Scott???


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 22, 2009)

well i guess well just have to do this the old fashion way......3:00...bike racks....BE THERE!


----------



## lwdisney (Jul 22, 2009)

I bet it'll start with name-calling then go into slapping and screaming, and end with hair-pulling.....nancy's


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

Brother Lester are you trying to get our attention turned toward you??? Trust me this is something you do not want.!!


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

video unrelated... or IS IT?

[video=youtube;aOlUb3HvIt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOlUb3HvIt4[/video]


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 25, 2009)

JTM said:


> video unrelated... or IS IT?



Haha, I think it just may be...


----------



## lwdisney (Jul 25, 2009)

no, the pink ranger was definitely Scott and the bug thing was Rhit.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 25, 2009)

Dude I am totaly the Green Ranger, I even have the bandana


----------



## xxxxxxl (Jul 27, 2009)

Since Rhit just joined Nash 638; the *Force* is with him.


----------

